# 46 gallon bowfront



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I redid the left side by removing about a quarter bucket of najas/javamoss mix, and then splitting the java fern stand, and tilting the driftwood so it would stand farther above the foreground. Also put the Anubias behind it and trimmed the foreground a bit. I'll have to remove the stray bits that always find there way around-and maybe sometime i'll get around to tidying up the right side.

I also switched from pistia stratoides(the roots eventually began getting way to long) to phyllanthus fluitans.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.










Only current inhabitants are montezumae swordtails.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like a good habitat for the fish.

It's always a good idea to fill the tank all the way to the tank. It makes for a better presentation.

Carlos


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks!

If you mean fill the tank to the rim, will do for the next shots. Would being so close to the lights harm surface plants?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

No, not at all. Why ever would you think that.  

Carlos


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

My guess would be that being to close to the lights would "burn" the plants.

BTw, the phyllanthuis turned out to a good addition. I really like the red roots and the fry seem to also-but there isn't quite as much foraging area as water lettuce. Still, they spend significant time picking through it and the java moss. Also, even nonaquarist guests noticed and got a kick out of the tiny flowers.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

How about one or two reddish plants thrown in there? I think it would help to define a stronger focal point.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Good suggestion! I've been thinking about it and may use Crypt wendtii Red or perhaps Tropica if I can find it. I'm not to sure how well red stem plants would do for me.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Its time for trimming again. I removed the anacharis to see if I could get the vals to grow or not. As soon as I remove and get rid of giant Najas clumps that have taken over the foreground I'll post some shots.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Trimming is for sure a good idea


----------

